# Man hurt in tree



## woodchux (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey guys-
I just saw on CNN where a man in Ashland Missouri was knocked unconscious when a large branch that he cut hit him. They showed him limp in the tree with a SAWSALL hanging next to him in the video.


----------



## Ekka (Sep 6, 2006)

So some-one was videoing the job and got it.

Better get hold of that footage and post here so we can see what went wrong ....

Is the guy alright?


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Sep 6, 2006)

Saws-All says it all


----------



## l2edneck (Sep 6, 2006)

*The link.........*

http://www.komu.com/satellite/Satel...33d41528/804a82b8-c0a8-2f11-0020-811a056065f8


This is what i found so far.


----------



## moss (Sep 6, 2006)

Lucky the way he fell into the crotch, saved his life likely.

It looks like a climber could've put a false crotch into the second leader, put a backup TIP just below the stub of the leader the guy cut, and lifted him out of the crotch with mechanical advantage from the second leader. Putting the rescue harness on him must have been a pain in the butt.

Trying to figure out the most effective climber aided rescue scenario is the most interesting thing about this.
-moss


----------



## musch (Sep 6, 2006)

Well it IS called a Sawz ALL now isn't it?

:hmm3grin2orange: 


opcorn:


----------



## woodchux (Sep 7, 2006)

Got a few pics.


----------



## moss (Sep 7, 2006)

Cmon, rescue scenarios anyone? How would you get him out of the tree in less than an hour without a cherry picker or ladder truck? Should the fire department have a qualified arborist/rescuer on file for these situations?
-moss


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Sep 7, 2006)

moss said:


> Cmon, rescue scenarios anyone? How would you get him out of the tree in less than an hour without a cherry picker or ladder truck? Should the fire department have a qualified arborist/rescuer on file for these situations?
> -moss



I'd use the ladder he was using when he fell. Butt strap 'em around the chest, tie in and lower both of us down.


----------



## beowulf343 (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't know. Was there enough room between him and the bottom of the crotch to get a handsaw in there. Tie him off, cut that smaller branch on the right and roll him out. My crew and I practice rescue scenarios a couple times a month, and this is one of the hardest-a big guy stuck in a tight crotch. You can pull him out above the crotch but it takes alot of power and you want to make sure it is clear on both sides of the crotch for a couple feet above him-nothing worse than getting pulled up into a stub. It does work pretty good to just belt in around the guy's chest then lift just the torso far enough out to get him on the side of the crotch his legs were at. It just depends on the situation, and the quality of guys rescuing you. Adrenline can cause people to do amazing things.


----------

